

The World's Biggest Diamond Heist (2009) - dsr12
http://archive.wired.com/politics/law/magazine/17-04/ff_diamonds?currentPage=all

======
jdong
And a few months after the release of that article, the guy gets caught with
large amounts of rough diamonds in his possession.

[http://www.wired.com/2009/07/organizer-of-worlds-biggest-
dia...](http://www.wired.com/2009/07/organizer-of-worlds-biggest-diamond-
heist-found-with-rough-diamonds/)

Sadly I was unable to find out what happened after that.

~~~
veb
I bet they were probably purchased legitimately to mess with the authorities.
He sounds like he was testing them, to see what would happen. Reminds me so
much of penetration testing!

------
veb
Fantastic reading. Felt like a screenplay for a movie though.

A lesson here is if you smell women's hair spray in your vault, there's a
chance someone is going to break in. Seriously though:

> It was a simple but effective hack: The oily film would temporarily insulate
> the sensor from fluctuations in the room's temperature, and the alarm went
> off only if it sensed both heat and motion.

That is a real hack?! I love it. Does anyone know of a place where one can
read about things like this? Genuinely interested. Don't worry, I'm not
thinking of stealing any diamonds anytime soon!

------
kbart
No wonder they got robbed with the vault security of something you could
assemble with items from your local hardware store over a weekend. Removable
magnetic plates, key in the closet, primitive sensors, no live guards --
sounds like a bad movie plot. If such security practices are the norm, I'm
actually shocked that so few vault robberies happen.

